# Favorite resort in the Poconos area?



## AngelaNYC (May 4, 2012)

My husband and I are planning to use the RCI exchange through Wyndham to go to the Poconos in Feb 2013. Any opinions on which resort in that area is the nicest? We're thinking of Shawnee Village or Eagle Village. We would make use of a nice indoor pool and whirlpool but don't golf, fish, etc. so on-property amenities aren't that important. During the day we plan to ski/snow tube, so the most important amenities to us are cozy, attractive rooms. Thank you!


----------



## pedro47 (May 4, 2012)

Have you reviewed TUG Resort Database for reviews or Trip Advisor ?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 5, 2012)

AngelaNYC said:


> My husband and I are planning to use the RCI exchange through Wyndham to go to the Poconos in Feb 2013. Any opinions on which resort in that area is the nicest? We're thinking of Shawnee Village or Eagle Village. We would make use of a nice indoor pool and whirlpool but don't golf, fish, etc. so on-property amenities aren't that important. During the day we plan to ski/snow tube, so the most important amenities to us are cozy, attractive rooms. Thank you!



Avoid poconos timeshare altogether then, there is nothing there to meet your requirement


----------



## senorak (May 5, 2012)

We own at one of the Shawnee properties, River Village II, and have stayed in most of the Pocono timeshares over the years.  The word I would use to describe the Shawnee properties, River Village, Depuy, etc., is "rustic".  Nothing fancy.  Adequate accomodations, fairly roomy.....but nothing fancy.  

The only Pocono TS that I found to be a bit more "elegant" is the 3 & 4 BR "Villas @ Fairway" in Bushkill, (not the Fairway Villas @ Shawnee).  Master BR had a fireplace, newer/modern kitchen and living area, etc.  It's been a few years since I've stayed at the Villas, so things may have changed.

DEB


----------



## gjhardt (May 5, 2012)

*Crestview*

Angela,

If you are using Wyndham I would recommend you only accept Crestview - there may be one other one also that Wyndham has redone but all the others are older.  We stay there often because we have family in Stroudsburg.  I have been renting from a woman who has Wyndham and she gets me Crestview and it is lovely.  Nice and new with modern furniture, and countertops etc.  

I think you will find Crestview very nice.


----------



## DaveHenry (May 6, 2012)

*I agree. Crestview is very nice.*



gjhardt said:


> Angela,
> 
> If you are using Wyndham I would recommend you only accept Crestview - there may be one other one also that Wyndham has redone but all the others are older.  We stay there often because we have family in Stroudsburg.  I have been renting from a woman who has Wyndham and she gets me Crestview and it is lovely.  Nice and new with modern furniture, and countertops etc.
> 
> I think you will find Crestview very nice.



We've stayed at Crestview twice and agree.  The units are very nice.


----------

